# Bho



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 11, 2011)

can we dicuss BHO in the hash site, I'm looking to make some oil, gonna try this little extractor instead of a DIY unit, has aNYONE TRIED THIS OUT??


hxxp://www.buzznn.ca/


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 11, 2011)

just wanted to add, this unit is $37.00 U.S.including shipping!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 11, 2011)

Well i told you this before . Have one of those. They bring some filters. It is not a unit to use many times. But it works like a charm. Be aware if DIY beause of the material. You cannot use "anything". :aok:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2011)

Only use all stainless steel extractors.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 11, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Well i told you this before . Have one of those. They bring some filters. It is not a unit to use many times. But it works like a charm. Be aware if DIY beause of the material. You cannot use "anything". :aok:


 
Ya I know BHO, I'm just nervous, my uncle was killed in a Moonshine still explosion, leery of history repeating its self,so, How many uses, whats the tube made of? the Mrs. said if you ever get to America you can give us a first hand demonstration. Her maiden name was Lima, her folks immigrated to northern cali. in the 20s, she's a good portugese girl!!
Got the fire!!  Can I use this 20 times???


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 16, 2011)

A $6.99 DIY extractor made from a stainless turkey baster from Bed, bath, and beyond, works better.  The Honeybee is a little large in diameter for complete wetting.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Graywolf is right. The best thing is stainless. HoneyBee also only can be used for some times ... i think.

Today is the day ... Have 15/20 gr in buds that will grind today and put in the HoneyBee. Have two cans of butane and two 5 gr bottles to put the BHO.
Will let it rest for 48 hours outside and Kaboom ... BHO for me :hubba:.

Man ... i will go there someday for sure ... Perhaps next year after summer ? So i can help in yours outdoor crop . Have some friends in BC. Perhaps a bigger holidays to visit all tha good folks :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Check this out ... Someday perhaps or NOT  





Credits for [email protected]

P.S.: Don't know why pic isn't shown ... Sorry.
P.S.2: It is working.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Buy this ... This is what you want ...  hxxp://www.okief.com

Props to NVTHIS for sharing the link.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

:yeahthat:

bho I can't see the pic either


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Pic working :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

That is scary


----------



## serioussmoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey skagit gimme a call I can make the bho for you I already have glas extractors. so let me knwo if you want some help.


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 24, 2011)

We have our glass extractors made locally for $10 plus $1 an inch of length, and here is a simple  conversion of a $7 stainless turkey baster.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 24, 2011)

I bought these http://okief.com/DSCF0019.JPG so nice with the stand.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

*GrowDude *I just got mine from there too 

It is a sweet little unit, Now I need to get some 5x or 7x butane and I will be ready to put it to the test


----------

